# Question about Does Vulva after kidding?



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

This is what Izzy's hooha looks like after she kidded. Is this normal or do I need to be concerned, this is my first kidding so I am a little nervous


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks normal to me


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Did she have a hard time kidding and a lot of pushing?

She is really swollen. If you have some Preparation H put it on her, it will help take down the swelling.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ouch.. not the best look on a doe. I havent had a doe look that way but I suppose it can if there were some heavy kids moving out fast.


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

she did push a lot baby was stuck.. I don't have any Prep H I will get some tomorrow is there anything I can use until then or will it be ok?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It looks like she has a small prolapse that will shrink on its own in a few days. I know that a friend of mine uses sugar to shrink prolapses in her cattle. She just sprinkles it on the surface skin and it causes it to shrink. If she were mine I would keep it clean and just watch it as long as it isn't causing her any significant pain.


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

ok I will watch it through the night. I think I have another doe in labor right now so I won't be sleeping tonight lol
oh wait, how do I keep it clean? ahaha


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can squirt warm water on it to remove any ickies that stick to it. DO NOT SCRUB IT. The warm water will probably feel pretty good to her. Since its cold you can pat it dry with a paper towel but just pat do not rub.

Good luck with the next in line to kid.


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

ok will do, Thank you
How are you feeling crocee? Has your doe kidded yet?


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck on both the doe posted here and the doe in labor!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

WhimsicalwonderFarm said:


> ok will do, Thank you
> How are you feeling crocee? Has your doe kidded yet?


Not feeling too hot atm but not sleepy enough to go to bed. Pickles is doing what Pickles does best, just laying around like a tubby lump chewing her cud. Every time I go out there she screams at me for bothering her. I really wish she would get her tubby butt in gear.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks like bruising and swelling. Normal for a stressed or hard birth. Does not appear to be a prolapse at all IMO. Swelling will start to go down. You can apply mineral oil or some Vaseline on her if you'd like. Curious as to the suggestion of sugar on a stretched swollen area? Would expect to burn and fester to further problems? In our dairy cattle, momma is giving some aspirin, and mineral oil to prevent drying. After the skin heals, it looks so much better.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with mineral oil or olive oil. Maybe some witch hazel for the swelling. Witch hazel can be found in liquid form at Walmart with the hemroid cremes


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> I agree with mineral oil or olive oil. Maybe some witch hazel for the swelling. Witch hazel can be found in liquid form at Walmart with the hemroid cremes


Forgot about witch hazel! Miracle! I can't like your post on mobile, but I would if I could!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

mjs500doo said:


> Forgot about witch hazel! Miracle! I can't like your post on mobile, but I would if I could!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

mjs500doo said:


> Looks like bruising and swelling. Normal for a stressed or hard birth. Does not appear to be a prolapse at all IMO. Swelling will start to go down. You can apply mineral oil or some Vaseline on her if you'd like. Curious as to the suggestion of sugar on a stretched swollen area? Would expect to burn and fester to further problems? In our dairy cattle, momma is giving some aspirin, and mineral oil to prevent drying. After the skin heals, it looks so much better.


No idea mjs. From what I hear from the old timers around here the sugar is common practice on a cow.

ETA: I had to look this up but it seems the granulated sugar will absorb excess fluids from the prolapse and cause it to shrink. From what I saw online its also a common practice for humans who have prolapses of the other type.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

crocee said:


> No idea mjs. From what I hear from the old timers around here the sugar is common practice on a cow.
> 
> ETA: I had to look this up but it seems the granulated sugar will absorb excess fluids from the prolapse and cause it to shrink. From what I saw online its also a common practice for humans who have prolapses of the other type.


That is curious! Know what I mean though? All the talk about being so careful...well I don't wanna get banned or anything but like Choco syrup and things of that nature? I had heard long ago a sliced potato on the area aids in swelling.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Most of the websites I looked at said granulated sugar only, one talked about using powered sugar because of better hydroscopic abilities. I think what it comes down to is that long ago folks used what they had available since doctors and vets were cost prohibitive. Some of the stuff and the ideas work well, some are more trouble than they're worth, and some are down right dangerous. Back then they didn't know better and had to do whatever they could to save the family milk and meat producer.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

crocee said:


> Most of the websites I looked at said granulated sugar only, one talked about using powered sugar because of better hydroscopic abilities. I think what it comes down to is that long ago folks used what they had available since doctors and vets were cost prohibitive. Some of the stuff and the ideas work well, some are more trouble than they're worth, and some are down right dangerous. Back then they didn't know better and had to do whatever they could to save the family milk and meat producer.


Rather interesting when you read up on herbal remedies or natural healing aids


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

mjs500doo said:


> Rather interesting when you read up on herbal remedies or natural healing aids


I agree. Most of the stuff works to some degree over a period of time. The main reason we use the chemicals we have today is they work quicker, not necessarily better, but much quicker.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Banimine at 1cc/100lbs IM might help with the swelling.


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you
Ginger kidded today at 10am, she labored all night... crazy
She had a boy ad a girl!!
I posted pics on my other thread, I'm new here and not sure if posting it here too is a good thing or not lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks totally normal -- I never do anythign about that besides feel bad for my doe. They usually go back to normal within a couple days. its just stretched skin - icky but not a prolapse or anything to abnormal.


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for all the info everyone!! Izzys coochy is much better, it was just swelling and is back to normal. I do have witch hazel but I think maybe I should wait on that.
Her baby Bubbles is still a little wobbly and her right eye is real blue (like she is blind in it) It was tearing yesterday and I read some stuff about the eyelid curled in so I went out last night with a flashlight ad put some triple antibiotic ointment in it and sure enough there is no top eyelid so I pulled and unrolled it. Very weird
I will do this 3 times a day (for how long? I don't know) but if it doesn't improve I think she needs to go to vet right?
Has anyone had anything like this? What did you do about it
Oh and what does a preemie kid look like(behavior wise)? Anyone have preemies before?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad the doe is better

preemies have no eyelashes and no teeth.


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

I am going to check for eyelashes and teeth in a minute when I go back out there...
So I have another question then, is it possible for this doe to give birth to this doeling (early) and still have aother baby or two in her belly for later on actual kidding date? Just curious because the vet said she had 2-3 she saw on ultrasound lol but she only give birth to one....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

at what stage was the ultra sound done? sometimes a doe will misscarry and absorb. Once she kids she wont retain a pregnancy


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

The ultrasound was done on Nov 5, the vet said she was 55+ days... so that would have put her due date about Feb 7th.. and thats when the vet said 2 def., but possibly 3
The baby has eyelashes and teeth lol so I don't think preemie


----------

